# treats



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

whats a so called good or healthy treat for your dogs. when i teach saphira tricks or pratice obedience i give her treats after she does what i ask and i dont want her getting sick or over weight cause of treats.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Green Beans 
Carrots 
Hotdogs 
Chicken cooked
Liver dehyrated 

all chopped into little bits about as big at your middle finger nail. so it is easy for the dog to taste and swollow. 

Deb


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

You can also hand feed the majority of her meal by using her daily portion of kibble as training treats. Make her work for her food, so to speak. :thumbsup: 

There are numerous brands of all-natural, low-calorie dog treats, but they're often expensive. You could also bake your own treats, so you can control just what exactly goes into them.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I use this stuff I like to call "puppy crack" its nice cause you can cut it as small or as big as you like....its not very expensive and they sell little tiny rolls for a dollar and some change, so you can try it first. PETCO stocks it so its easy to find and I think PetSmart sells the same thing but a different brand, I like Dick Van Pattens personally....
I like the turkey kind....

"Puppy Crack"


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

natural balace makes a roll food that would be great for your sittuation...heres the video you should deff take a look

http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/NB-Benihana.mov


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

BlueDiva said:


> natural balace makes a roll food that would be great for your sittuation...heres the video you should deff take a look
> 
> http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/NB-Benihana.mov


yea that is the same stuff I was talking about:clap:it even kinda smells yummy ina beef jerky sort of way


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

once again thank you every body


----------



## The Diesel (Oct 23, 2007)

I feed Trouble a small amount early morning so hes not really hungry, head out to the park and make him work for his breakfast one kibble at a time. Its amazing how fast they learn when they are hungry.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

lots on this site right here

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Ranch/1011/dog.htm#SoftDoggieCookies


----------

